

Show HN: Gunnner – a handy open source Dribbble client for Android - egor-n

I often browse Dribbble and Play Store didn&#x27;t have an app to suit my needs, so I created one. It&#x27;s called Gunnner[1].<p>The Gunnner app lets you:<p>- Browse Debuts, Everyone and Popular feeds on Dribbble<p>- Browse your likes, your shots and shots you&#x27;re following<p>- Browse players&#x27; profiles as well as their shots<p>- Zoom in images to see every detail<p>- Open GIFs right in the app<p>- Share shots you want other people to see<p>- Swipe back to close the shot<p>Google Play - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;play.google.com&#x2F;store&#x2F;apps&#x2F;details?id=com.gunnner<p>Gunnner is open source - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;egor-n&#x2F;gunnner<p>Right now Dribbble API doesn&#x27;t have write-access, but they are planning to implement it. A soon as they make it public, Gunnner will be updated.<p>I am open to suggestions!<p>[1] A person who is competitive, ambitious and substantially exceeds minimum requirements.
======
egor-n
Google Play -
[https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gunnner](https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.gunnner)

GitHub -
[https://github.com/egor-n/gunnner](https://github.com/egor-n/gunnner)

------
on_and_off
Nice! Do you have any plans for a transition to Material Design ?

